# 700H1 Going DEEP!



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Son of a...... I was looking forward to seeing this vid.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

lol i guess u still got stockers on it ....if you had some grips you could have controlled that thing a lot better but man that was still deep!


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I know it just spins those tiny little tires. I should have ///Airdam stage 1&2 with lightened rollers and 29.5 Outlaws in the next couple of months.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice nice, after u get it on go back through the pond and see how less time it takes ya


----------



## austinlord13 (Feb 26, 2012)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> Nice nice, after u get it on go back through the pond and see how less time it takes ya


Yeah that's what I was thinking. I went though it about three times by myself very slowly. Lol. As soon as I get my Oultaws, I'm going straight back through it! And see how much easier it is to water wheelie!


----------

